# جميع أوامر الاتوكاد بالاختصارات لكل أمر



## reus (28 نوفمبر 2011)

*
*
*ديت يا جماعة جميع أوامر الاتوكاد 2007 بكل اختصار لكل أمر*
* وهى أيضا لباقى الاصدارات بعده بالاضافة الى بعض التعديلات فى أتوكاد2010 و2011 أرجو انها تفيدكم


Download
*​


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (28 نوفمبر 2011)

مشكور زميلنا العزيز و اهلا بك بين زملاء المهنة 
 و لكن اين الفايل 
رجاء تجعله مرفقا او ترفعه على الفور شيرد و جزاكم الله خيرا 
و نتمني ان نري لك المزيد من المساهمات


----------



## reus (29 نوفمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## Elshikh H Mohamed (29 نوفمبر 2011)

جزيت خيرا اخي


----------



## reus (30 نوفمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## HOSAM ELKHOULI (30 نوفمبر 2011)

اسف لكن الرابط لم استطيع التحميل منة ارجو رفعة على رابط اخر


----------



## م م علي الربيعي (1 ديسمبر 2011)

لم اجد الملف على هذا الرابط


----------



## reus (1 ديسمبر 2011)

click in here


----------



## eng - mahmoud (2 ديسمبر 2011)

reus قال:


> click in here



​


----------



## م/احمد الشتري (2 ديسمبر 2011)

يا ريت اخي الكريم ترفع الملف تاني


----------



## reus (2 ديسمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 ديسمبر 2011)

reus قال:


> ok


​ 
احنا فى الانتظار

متنسش





​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (4 ديسمبر 2011)

reus قال:


> ok


​ 
احنا فى الانتظار

متنسش




​


----------



## Rizkalla (4 ديسمبر 2011)

لكن الرابط لم استطيع التحميل منة ارجو رفعة على رابط اخ


----------



## reus (4 ديسمبر 2011)

ok je vais le faire


----------



## elomda_5 (4 ديسمبر 2011)

الرابط لا يعمل


----------



## reus (6 ديسمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## reus (12 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## reus (14 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## reus (15 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## reus (16 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## great_love (16 ديسمبر 2011)

*يا ريت اخي الكريم ترفع الملف تاني*


----------



## reus (18 ديسمبر 2011)

ok


----------



## key stone (18 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا يا اخي انا منتظر الملف


----------



## محمد_86 (18 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## reus (19 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## عبود_فتحي (20 ديسمبر 2011)

Reus please check the link that you offer nobody can download from this link
and all friends ask to upload your file here or in new link such as 4shared or ifile
so don't wait thanks from anybody until you upload your file again


----------



## ghost man (20 ديسمبر 2011)

حزاك الله خير


----------



## reus (20 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## reus (21 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*​


----------



## مهندس الشرقيه (21 ديسمبر 2011)

الله المستعان

ياجماعه حد ينزل لنا الملف من هنا ولاهنا


----------



## reus (23 ديسمبر 2011)

inchalah


----------



## reus (24 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## boughandora (24 ديسمبر 2011)

اخ reus لا أدري من منا لم يفهم الآخر لقد قمت بأقتراح موضوع جميل جدا ولكنه مجرد اقتراح لاننا لم نجد الملف يرجى منك رفع الملف على رابط آخر لتعم الفائدة


----------



## reus (26 ديسمبر 2011)

other link
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=63309&d=1287101193


----------



## reus (27 ديسمبر 2011)

your answers pleez


----------



## eng - mahmoud (27 ديسمبر 2011)

*الف شكر ليك على الاختصارات 
رغم انك تعبتنا شوية فى الموضوع 
ولكن اكرر مرة تانية شكرا
*​


----------



## elmuthana algaali (28 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله الف خير


----------



## omar sondak (28 ديسمبر 2011)

thanx


----------



## reus (28 ديسمبر 2011)

welcome


----------



## reus (29 ديسمبر 2011)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## محمد يوسف الكومي (30 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك الله عنا خبر 
ملف رائع


----------



## boughandora (30 ديسمبر 2011)

شكرا جزيلا reus موضوعك اكثر من رائع ، أعجز عن الشكر ، خالص احترامي


----------



## adil mohamad (31 ديسمبر 2011)

وفقكم الله اخي الكريم , ولكن محاولتي للتحميل بقت في دائرة مغلقة , اتمنى لو ارشدتنا الى طريقة


----------



## mechanic power (1 يناير 2012)

ياريتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتتت


----------



## reus (12 يناير 2012)

you're welcome


----------



## kokohamo2003 (12 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## reus (14 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## reus (15 يناير 2012)

*your answers pleez*


----------



## عمران احمد (16 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء 

و بارك الله فيك


----------



## reus (16 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## ASHRAF100 (17 يناير 2012)

*بارك الله فيك*


----------



## reus (17 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## reus (19 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (20 يناير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررررر


----------



## maspero (20 يناير 2012)

من المكن ان ترفعه مباشر على الرابيد شير


----------



## عاطف 58 (20 يناير 2012)

ربنا يوفقك ويجزيك خير .


----------



## reus (21 يناير 2012)

welcome


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (21 يناير 2012)

زميلنا العزيز ليه موش عايز تريح زمايلك و ترفع الملف على الميديا فاير او الفور شيرد 
للاسف نفس الموقع يستخدمه زملاء في الهندسة الميكانيكية و للأسف موقع غير متاح في بعض المناطق - موقع لتعذيب الزملاء 
و على كل نسأل الزملاء اللذين استطاعوا الحصول عليه ان يضعوه على الفور شيرد و جزاهم وجزاكم الله خيرا 
و هذا آخر تعليق على أي شيء تتكرم و ترفعه على هذا الموقع
و للسادة الزملاء : تابعوا موضوع الزميل المهندس سيد حلاوة البديع في تعليم الأوتوكاد و موش ح تندموا ، و من يتمكن من تجميع الدروس في فايل او اثنين و يرفقهم يبقي كثر الله خيره


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2012)

*جزاك الله الف خير*​


----------



## eng - mahmoud (21 يناير 2012)

*لمن لم يستطيع تحميل الاختصارات سيجدها فى المرفقات 

او يحملها من موقع الفورشيرد 

التحميل من هنا 
*​


----------



## reus (22 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## reus (23 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (23 يناير 2012)

شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمود 
بارك الله فيكم


----------



## reus (24 يناير 2012)

u'r welcome


----------



## reus (26 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## eng - mahmoud (26 يناير 2012)

مهندس صبري سعيد قال:


> شكرا جزيلا مهندس محمود
> بارك الله فيكم



*العفو مشرفنا المتمييز المهندس صبرى 
ربنا يبارك فيك 
*​


----------



## reus (27 يناير 2012)

tnx


----------



## reus (28 يناير 2012)

هل من آراء


----------



## reus (29 يناير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## reus (30 يناير 2012)

*هل من آراء*


----------



## ASHRAF100 (31 يناير 2012)

​ *اسف لكن الرابط لم استطيع التحميل منة ارجو رفعة على رابط اخر*​


----------



## reus (31 يناير 2012)

click in here


----------



## reus (1 فبراير 2012)

*الردود بارك الله فيكم *


----------



## ASHRAF100 (2 فبراير 2012)

مشكورررررررررررر


----------



## ziad-mohd (2 فبراير 2012)

هذا الرابط لايعمل


----------



## reus (2 فبراير 2012)

its good click in here


----------



## reus (3 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## reus (3 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## reus (4 فبراير 2012)

الردود بارك الله فيكم


----------



## reus (6 فبراير 2012)

please, your comments


----------



## reus (7 فبراير 2012)

*please, your comments*


----------



## فارس عبده (7 فبراير 2012)

مشكور علي الموضوع بس الرابط لايعمل


----------

